# Help! she is pushing toys against me



## jweisman54 (May 22, 2010)

Does anyone have this issue? When Izzy plays with one of her toys, she takes it and pushes it up against my legs while she is biting her toy and winds up biting me too. She won't stop pushing her toys onto my body. Treats aren't working and neither is "no". She went to puppy kindergarten and starts her next obedience class on Wednesday.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Hmm...sorry I have no idea. My Jax does manage to bite me once in awhile when we are playing tug of war. He constantly has to try to adjust where he is gripping, and most times needs to get as close or TOO close as possible. Maybe someone else will have some good advice.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Penny does this. I've always considered it her wanting to tempt me to play with her. How does Izzy react when you reach for the toy and play back?

Penny doesn't play tuggy, she likes it when I 'paw' the toy along with her; sort of a muted game of tuggy.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Im by no means a puppy expert however I would think with persistent correction and trainig this may get under control. If this is the worst puppy-hood dilemma you face you are blessed


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

For a few weeks, keep those toys put away unless you are ready to play with your puppy. Give her chew toys, frozen-stuffed-kongs and other things that are more fun to interact with on her own.

Work on teaching her an appropriate behavior. You could have her come with the toy and sit. Or come with the toy and drop it at your feet. And then the human can pick up the toy to throw or re-engage her. Work on teaching the behavior you desire during the play session. When that's over, pick up the toy.

I would NOT punish her for this.... it's something I"m having to work hard to teach my dog (well..not the bonus-biting there... but the pushing with a toy!)! You WANT her to fetch the toy and bring it back. And you WANT her working very hard for your attention! Those are GREAT skills and you don't want to loose them.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

RedDogs make an excellent point in that you should be initiating the play, not Izzy.

I have always loved it that Penny would invite me to play, that she felt confident of that communication with me. But, she is now 8 1/2 years old, been through 2 years of obedience (between 6 months and 2 1/2 years) and understands that sometimes I won't play back so I have a different perspective on it.

When they are just learning, making each situation black or white is much less confusing for them.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I read your post and my first thought was she was just telling you she wanted to play. I imagine that is how she would get a littermate to play with the toy, by pushing it against the other pup.But, I understand you don't like the accidental bites so the suggestions about training her in how you want the play to take place is good.

We taught Brooks the word Kiss, we used it whenever he licked us. So when we play and he accidentally might catch my hand with his teeth, I make a big noise (like a puppy yelp) and then say Kiss. So then he licks my hand and I tell him good boy. This has worked for us.


----------

